# يعنى ايه  رخم ؟



## marcelino (10 يوليو 2011)

محدش يفتكر انى عامل الموضوع علشان اشرحلكم معنى الكلمه

لا انا عامل الموضوع علشان اعرف معناها :smile02

كمصريين كلنا عارفين مضمون كلمه رخم او مغزاها يعنى

بس حد فكر قبل كدة فى معناها ؟ 

اصلى أتسئلت على معناها ومعرفتش اجاوب مع انى بستخدمها كل يوم وكمان انا رخم :smile01 

بس محدش يقولى  رخم يعنى غلس ههههههههه

كدة بقوا كلمتين :act31:

عايزين معنى رخم يا جدعااااان ​


----------



## Toni_Thaer (10 يوليو 2011)

يمكن زنخ او سئيل :fun_lol:


----------



## marcelino (10 يوليو 2011)

Toni_Thaer قال:


> يمكن زنخ او سئيل :fun_lol:



شكلك اردنى :smile02​


----------



## Rosetta (10 يوليو 2011)

*رخم بالأردني يعني بايخ أو زنخ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​*


----------



## Toni_Thaer (10 يوليو 2011)

لا انا مشكل فلسطيني سوري


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يوليو 2011)

رخم صفة مشتقة من كلمة رخامة

والضمير فى محل جر مضاف اليه  ههههههههههه


----------



## white.angel (10 يوليو 2011)

*رخم ... تيت ... سيس ... غلس ... رزل ... فكسان ... *
*ولا نعرف للكلام دة معانى ... بس بنستخدمه فى الحياه اليوميه ... *
*امعاناً فى اثبات تفاهتنا ... بنقول كلام ملوش معنى ... *
*بس دة زى السيم ... - حد عارف يعنى ايه سيم - ههههههههههه*
*هو سيم... كلام مفهوم بدون معنى ...*

*والله اعلم ....!!!*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 يوليو 2011)

اه يا مصريين طلعتو و لا عارفين معنى كلامكو
يا رخمين ههههههه


----------



## marcelino (10 يوليو 2011)

Toni_Thaer قال:


> لا انا مشكل فلسطيني سوري




منور فى كل الجنسيات يا عم :t25:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اه يا مصريين طلعتو و لا عارفين معنى كلامكو
> يا رخمين ههههههه


*طب بذمتك شوفتي بلد بتطلع حاجة زيينا كده:smile02*
*يا بنتي نحن نختلف عن الاخرون:ura1:*​


----------



## marcelino (10 يوليو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *رخم بالأردني يعني بايخ أو زنخ :smile02​*




بلاش التانيييييه دى ياختى :act31:​


----------



## marcelino (10 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> رخم صفة مشتقة من كلمة رخامة
> 
> والضمير فى محل جر مضاف اليه  ههههههههههه




انا بقول تتجرى برة الموضوع احسنلك :smile02​


----------



## Toni_Thaer (10 يوليو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> منور فى كل الجنسيات يا عم :t25:​



الله يسعدك :smile02


----------



## marcelino (10 يوليو 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *رخم ... تيت ... سيس ... غلس ... رزل ... فكسان ... *
> *ولا نعرف للكلام دة معانى ... بس بنستخدمه فى الحياه اليوميه ... *
> *امعاناً فى اثبات تفاهتنا ... بنقول كلام ملوش معنى ... *
> *بس دة زى السيم ... - حد عارف يعنى ايه سيم - ههههههههههه*
> ...



بمناسبه السيم 
فى مجال شغلى فى سيم مُتبع صعب الكلام
بس ابتدى ينتشر وبقى مُستخدم فى مجالات كتير

زى بيع الملابس والدهب وكدة

وكلام عجيب اوى بس انا حافظه مضطر احفظه لانى بستخدمه​


----------



## Toni_Thaer (10 يوليو 2011)

طيب نقي من هدول

سئيل زنخ بايخ سمج سميك لبط ....

بكفي هلأ اذا بدك بدور كمان


----------



## Bent Christ (10 يوليو 2011)

يعنى رخم​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2011)

*خد يا عم*
*معني كلمة رخم*
*http://www.almaany.com/home.php?language=arabic&lang_name=%D8%B9%D8%B1%D8%A8%D9%8A&cat_group=1&word=%D8%B1%D8%AE%D9%85*​


----------



## marcelino (10 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اه يا مصريين طلعتو و لا عارفين معنى كلامكو
> يا رخمين ههههههه




أستنى يا رخمه هنعرف دلوقتى :act23:​


----------



## marcelino (10 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *خد يا عم*
> *معني كلمة رخم*
> *http://www.almaany.com/home.php?language=arabic&lang_name=%D8%B9%D8%B1%D8%A8%D9%8A&cat_group=1&word=%D8%B1%D8%AE%D9%85*​




معنى رخم في قاموس المعاني عربي انجليزي 
 عذراً لم يفلح بحثك بالعثور على اي نتائج  :nunu0000:​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يوليو 2011)

> اه يا مصريين طلعتو و لا عارفين معنى كلامكو
> يا رخمين ههههههه



احنا اكبر من كده بكتير

احنا منهتمش بالمواضيع الثانوية دى ههههههههههههههه

شكرا يا قمر للتقييم


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يوليو 2011)

> انا بقول تتجرى برة الموضوع احسنلك



لو مش عايزين تستفيدوا من ثقافتى وخبراتى

انتوا حرين ههههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (10 يوليو 2011)

Toni_Thaer قال:


> طيب نقي من هدول
> 
> سئيل زنخ بايخ سمج سميك لبط ....
> 
> بكفي هلأ اذا بدك بدور كمان



الله يخليك

كل كلمه من دول عايزة شرح طويل اصلا هههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> معنى رخم في قاموس المعاني عربي انجليزي
> عذراً لم يفلح بحثك بالعثور على اي نتائج  :nunu0000:​


*مانا فتحته زي الفل*
*يالهووووووووووووووي:nunu0000:*​


----------



## marcelino (10 يوليو 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> يعنى رخم​




نورتى المحكمه :act23:​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (10 يوليو 2011)

رخم يعنى غلس وبارد ومش ظريف ودمك تقيل والناس مش بتحبك ولا مستظرفاك يعنى ماتسواش حاجه عندهم دا معناها لكن احنا بقينا نقولها عمال على بطال فى كل مناسبه وخاصا لما تكون بتهزر مع حد غالى عليك وتطلب منه طلب ومش يرضى او تدلعوا سوا فاتقوله يارخم بقى كدا ههههههههههههههه​ 
ميرسى ميلو للسؤال الكويس دا​ 
​


----------



## Bent Christ (10 يوليو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> نورتى المحكمه :act23:​


شكرا شكرا
كنت عارفه ان انا اللى اجابتى صح​


----------



## Rosetta (10 يوليو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> بلاش التانيييييه دى ياختى :act31:​



*ليييييه مالها يا حج ميلو :nunu0000:​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 يوليو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> أستنى يا رخمه هنعرف دلوقتى :act23:​



استنى ايييييييييييه
وازاي بتقولهالي وانت مش عارف معناها
يارخمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## marcelino (10 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> لو مش عايزين تستفيدوا من ثقافتى وخبراتى
> 
> انتوا حرين ههههههههههههه




لا انا هفيدك بحاجه احلى :gun::gun::gun::gun:​


----------



## Toni_Thaer (10 يوليو 2011)

:smile01طولو باكن يا جماعه حصل خير مش مستاهله


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> رخم يعنى غلس وبارد ومش ظريف ودمك تقيل والناس مش بتحبك ولا مستظرفاك يعنى ماتسواش حاجه عندهم دا معناها لكن احنا بقينا نقولها عمال على بطال فى كل مناسبه وخاصا لما تكون بتهزر مع حد غالى عليك وتطلب منه طلب ومش يرضى او تدلعوا سوا فاتقوله يارخم بقى كدا ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ميرسى ميلو للسؤال الكويس دا
> 
> ضجكتنى صدقنى وماكانش ليا نفس اضحك​


ههههههههههههه
بجددددددددددددددددددددددددددددد
ياالهويييييييييييي
الحق اسحب الكلمه يا مارس


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 يوليو 2011)

رخم يعنى غلس
عندما يتكلم يرد بدون مجامله وبدن اعتبار  لمشاعر  الناس اللى حواليه


----------



## white.angel (10 يوليو 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> رخم يعنى غلس
> عندما يتكلم يرد بدون مجامله وبدن اعتبار  لمشاعر  الناس اللى حواليه


*لا دى كدة وقاحه يا استاذتى مش رخامه .. *:love45:


----------



## أنجيلا (10 يوليو 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> رخم يعنى غلس
> عندما يتكلم يرد بدون مجامله وبدن اعتبار  لمشاعر  الناس اللى حواليه


*يعني الرخم هو شخص كويس مش منافق ولا متملق
يبقى كده رخم صفة** كويسة مش العكس:smile02*


----------



## ميرنا (10 يوليو 2011)

على حسب مبقولها وبحس انى ده معاناه حد دمه تقيل


----------



## MAJI (11 يوليو 2011)

اعتقد  رخم  جاءت من الرخام وهو حجر متصخر ثقيل
والشخص الذي يوصف  رخم  هو كالصخر ثقيل ولايتفاعل مع المحيط 
وجوابه من عدمه سيان 
واللللله اعلم


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (11 يوليو 2011)

معقول محدش عارف يعنى ايه رخم
رخم
يعنى
















رخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

> اعتقد رخم جاءت من الرخام وهو حجر متصخر ثقيل
> والشخص الذي يوصف رخم هو كالصخر ثقيل ولايتفاعل مع المحيط
> وجوابه من عدمه سيان
> واللللله اعلم



والله ورسوله اعلم هههههههههه


----------



## bob (11 يوليو 2011)

*رخم يعني لما حد يحلو كتير يتقال عليه رخم* :new6:


----------



## marcelino (11 يوليو 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> رخم يعنى غلس
> عندما يتكلم يرد بدون مجامله وبدن اعتبار  لمشاعر  الناس اللى حواليه



تفسير أراه قاسى شويه على كلمه رخم ​


----------



## marcelino (11 يوليو 2011)

MAJI قال:


> اعتقد  رخم  جاءت من الرخام وهو حجر متصخر ثقيل
> والشخص الذي يوصف  رخم  هو كالصخر ثقيل ولايتفاعل مع المحيط
> وجوابه من عدمه سيان
> واللللله اعلم



مممممم  ممكن بردو  مع انه مبالغ فيه ​


----------



## marcelino (11 يوليو 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> على حسب مبقولها وبحس انى ده معاناه حد دمه تقيل




اة يا رخمه :smil15:​


----------



## نغم (11 يوليو 2011)

لما الواحد يكون دمه ثقيل بمعنى حضوره بيكون مزعج وثقيل على القلب ... ؟؟


----------



## marcelino (11 يوليو 2011)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> معقول محدش عارف يعنى ايه رخم
> رخم
> يعنى
> 
> ...




طيب اجرى يا ررررررررررخمه من هنااااااااا :bomb:​


----------



## marcelino (11 يوليو 2011)

bob قال:


> *رخم يعني لما حد يحلو كتير يتقال عليه رخم* :new6:




ايه ياااااااااااااض الحلاوة دى :t19:​


----------



## marcelino (11 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> والله ورسوله اعلم هههههههههه




والمؤمنييييييين :t19:​


----------



## marcelino (11 يوليو 2011)

نغم قال:


> لما الواحد يكون دمه ثقيل بمعنى حضوره بيكون مزعج وثقيل على القلب ... ؟؟




مكن بردو يا معلم يجوز هذا التفسير بس مش لدرجه ثقيييييل :2:​


----------



## girgis2 (11 يوليو 2011)

*أعتقد ان معناها انسان جاف في كلامه
ميعرفش يهزر حتى لما يهزر يبقى هزاره تقيل أو بايخ مش بيعجب اللي قدامه

تلاقيه وسط شلة الأصحاب بقى في الجامعات مثلاااا مش محبوب قوي فبيقولوا عليه رخم

بس دا مش معناه انه مش بيراعي شعور الآخرين لأن دا اسمه عدم زوق وعدم احساس بمشاعر الناس مش رخامه بس
*​


----------

